# Can you put a 245/35/19 on a 19X8 wheel?



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Looking at some new wheels, but they are only 8 inches wide. I currently have 245's on my wheels that are 8.5 wide, and don't want to have to buy new tires. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lilredmk3 (Jul 29, 2008)

check out-- http://www.tyrestretch.com-- good info on tire stretching- picture wise anyway-- check it out!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (lilredmk3)*

yes, a 245/35 will fit. You will have some inverse stretch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I know that they'll fit, but I'm just not sure how they will look. Anyone have any pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (badboyripper)*

They'll be fine, just look a little pinched


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (badboyripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_I know that they'll fit, but I'm just not sure how they will look. Anyone have any pics?

Here are 245/40/18 on an 8'' wheel, so it will look similar to a 245/35/19 on an 8'' wheel


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

That doesn't look too bad.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (badboyripper)*

Please ignore the height of the car. It's much much lower now.
Here is 255/30/19 on a 8.5
I'm on both sides of what you want.


----------



## van dub (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Can you put a 245/35/19 on a 19X8 wheel? (badboyripper)*

245 is for a 9" rim running a 8 rim will mean it will have atleast a good 15mm of extra rubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you'll probably need some fender rolling and maybe a front mount intercooler if you have a turbo gas. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Can you put a 245/35/19 on a 19X8 wheel? (van dub)*

For your fitment, you probably want a 245/30/19 if you can find that size.


----------

